# Panzer General 3D unter Win10 64bit



## [HCD] Velcra (13. März 2017)

Joa Leute, wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, viel versucht, nichts funzt.

Viele gehen wohl ran und nehmen sich den fertigen Install einfach via USB oder dergleichen vom alten Rechner und schiebens auf nen Neuen. Nun, sowas besitz ich leider nimmer ^^
Hab natürlich alle Variationen vom Kompamodus versucht, was aber bei der Errormeldung über die 64bit zusammen läuft. Hm.

Weiß jemand mehr? 

Wer PG kennt und liebt, für den bleibt auch nur PG, egal obs en ganz gutes Panzer Corps, oder Open General oder sonstwas is ^^

Beste Grüße und danke


----------



## EX-Buzz (13. März 2017)

Schonmal DosBox probiert?


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (13. März 2017)

Jaja aber to be honest, ich kriegs net gebacken -.-


----------



## Filmrissverleih (13. März 2017)

Ich spiele es zwar nicht, bin aber neugierig....und mag Panzer...

Runtergeladen, entpackt und gestartet ohne Probleme oder vorher irgendwelche Kompatibiltäts Einst. zu machen. (Win10Pro 64bit)

Ich habe "Panzer General 3D Version 4.0" von Panzerliga.de genommen


----------



## EX-Buzz (13. März 2017)

Ich bevorzuge derzeit PanzerCorps, es ist das originale Panzergeneral aber auf Neu gemacht.....sehr geil, läuft über Steam und bietet noch einiges mehr als das Original.


B2T



Bekommst du es von der Eingabe der Befehle nicht gebacken, oder läuft es darin nicht?

Wenn du es von den Befehlen nicht gebacken bekommst, dann brauch ich nur mal den Pfad wo es liegt, dann Tipp ich dir das schnell hin, am einfachsten irgendwo auf die unterste Eben packen, also direkt C:/ , D:/  oder wie auch immer du deine Laufwerke verteilt hast.

Dos Box Starten und dann sollte der DosPromt angeziegt werden, meist sieht das so aus Z:/> , dort dann eingeben "mount c d :/pgeneral"    , "c" ist das "virtuelle" Laufwerk was die dosbox anlegt und sie mountet d:/pgeneral (dort liegt pgeneral bei mir, musst natürlich deinen Pfad angeben) als c:/ laufwerk, dannach kannst du mit Eingabe von "C:" in das Laufwerk wechseln, lässt dir mit "dir" das Verzeichnis anzeigen und startest die exe-Datei. Eigentlich völlig easy..... wenn man mit Dos aufgewachsen ist


----------



## Schaumbaer (12. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute,

bin nach langer Zeit auch wieder über PG gestolpert, bekomme es aber auch nicht zum Laufen. Habe die Version wie Filmrissverleih ausprobiert und bekomme beim Starten die Meldung:
Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden (0xc000022)
Kommt auch beim Kompatibilitätsmodus in allen Varianten. 
Habe Win10Pro64

Weiß noch wer nen Tipp?

Danke


----------



## Filmrissverleih (15. Oktober 2017)

Ein Versuch:

Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features -> Windows Features aktivieren oder deak. -> Legacykomponenten -> Directplay aktivieren


----------

